# Need information for my aunt



## Guest (Jan 31, 2002)

My aunt was recently diagnosed with fibromyalgia. They are still running tests on her (and have been doing them for over a year) but have found nothing else concrete.She has severe neck pain (possibly due to a wreck several years ago) and has to have a saddle block regularly to control the pain. Her arms are weak, she is exhausted much of the time and has had to quit her job because of all of this. She also has mild IBS and frequent sinus problems. I don't know that I have told you all the problems but these are the ones I can remember.I am a regular in the Meeting Place and have had IBS for almost 35 yrs. I found this sight over a year ago and know what a salvation the people here can be. Can you tell me how I can help her. I don't know if she will get on the board, but at least I can ask for her.What helps. What doesn't help. Are there any books that she could get that are particularly useful?I really want to give her hope that this will get better and there are things she can do.Thanks so much,SBunny


----------



## moldie (Sep 25, 1999)

Hi SBunny! Sorry about your aunt. I don't know that I can help much, other than saying that there is nothing that can take the place of stretching exercise and Range of Motion exercises. It is important that she do these just before, or as soon as she gets up, but stop when she experiences pain, and take rest periods. A little aerobics about an hour after she eats her first meal, would probably be a good idea too, and again, stop when she gets tired. I don't take drugs, except benadryl to help me get a sounder sleep, which I think is extremely important to warding off fatigue and pain the next day. She may still experience some, but not as bad after a good nights sleep.Also for persistent pain, gentle massage, some trigger point (but not too deep), and warm moist heat applications work best for me.Give her our best, and tell her we're hear if she needs someone to vent to and get ideas from. Bless you for being such a good and caring niece!M.


----------



## Susan Purry (Nov 6, 2001)

Hi Southern Bunny. This thread has a list of sites with information on Fibromyalgia. Perhaps there is something there your Aunt would find useful. http://www.ibsgroup.org/cgi-local/ubbcgi/u...f=9&t=000962&p= Best wishes to you and your Aunt,


----------



## LoriAnn (Jan 31, 2002)

I don't know that I can help much either, after 10 years of coping I'm running out of ideas.The best thing I did was to come here, it did more for me than the drugs or doctors or physio, I hope your aunt can come here, I know it isn't always possible but the support she could get here may do the world of good.


----------



## Susan Purry (Nov 6, 2001)

Just a thought; is your Aunt able to go out? If so, is there a local support group in her area? Her doctor or the hospital might have details of one. As the others said, if she's online here is a good place to stop by.


----------



## Guest (Feb 4, 2002)

Thanks so much for the responses! I have talked to her about the site before but she is not very computer minded (willing and capable but doesn't spend much time at it). She has just retired so hopefully she will become more active on the net and will feel like coming here. I think it would help her tremendously.She does go out, but her daughter is due to give birth any day now, so she will be very busy soon. The bad thing is that there are times her arms are so weak she may not be able to hold the baby very long.My Dr gave me the name of a book that might help her some, so I will pass it on to you all also. It is, "Fibromyalgia and Myofacial Pain, A Survival Manual". I don't know anything about it but it may have some information.Thanks so much for all of your help and I will encourage her to come here.SBunny


----------



## Susan Purry (Nov 6, 2001)

Sunny, I'm sure your Aunt knows this, but a good way to avoid Fibro/CFS/any hurting syndrome (!) arm-ache when holding, feeding and cuddling babies is to put a pillow (I mean one you put your head on when you lie in bed - don't know if it's the same word in the USA) on your lap, and put baby mainly on the pillow, with your arms resting on the sides of the pillow to support the baby's head etc. It's a lot easier on the arms - found this out when I baby sat a 3 month old on New Year's Eve - adorable but very painful after a while on the arms, til I worked out I should get a pillow!


----------

